# AB master wishing to challenge FSR



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Unless things have changed, you're not rewriting your Master's. The exam you write is based on BC requirements and amendments and about the paperwork end of things. As I recall, its open book. I arrived late with only an hour to write and it was still adequate time.

I would contact the Safety Authority. They will tell you what you need to know.

The good news is that you get your FSR license in the mail and it says "Class A, Unrestricted". As an Alberta Master they don't ask for verification of your actual work experience.

Keep in mind that I am giving you information based on my experience five years ago...


----------



## rubberduckey (Mar 29, 2015)

Allright Ill give them a shout. Just being doing residential anyways, so not a problem for me to get back up to speed. Thanks


----------

